# ERROR:dev-libx/libpcre-8.43::gentoo failed (configure phase:

## LotosKaiser04

Hallo, ich bin neu bei Gentoo habe aber viel Erfahrung mit Arch Linux.

Ich versuchte mich heute Mittag an Gentoo und wollte es installieren.

Am Profile hab ich nichts geändert also ist es auf standart gestellt.

Nun zum Problem: Beim Befehl  emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world  kommt bei mir die ganze Zeit der Fehler 

ERROR:dev-libx/libpcre-8.43::gentoo failed (configure phase):

  econf failed

Call stack 

                   ebuild.sh, line 125: Called src_configure

                   environment, line 2744: Called multilib_minimal_src_configure

      ********************************

Könnte mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo der Fehler ist?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

## mike155

Hallo LotosKaiser04,

willkommen bei den Gentoo Foren!

Bitte erzähle uns ganz kurz, wie Du Gentoo installiert hast. Welches Boot- und Installationsmedium hast Du verwendet? Nach welcher Anleitung bist Du vorgegangen? Das offizielle Handbuch: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page/de? Oder eine andere Anleitung? An welchem Punkt der Anleitung bist Du gerade?

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

Mike

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Hallo ich bin nach der Anleitung von Gentoo gegangen also dem Handbook.

Ich benutze die Minimal Installation Iso.

Ich bin gerade bei dem Punkt Profil auswählen und installieren bei dem Befehl emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse @world.

Emerge --info hab ich benutzt aber es kommen mehrere 100 Zeilen bei denen nichts Rot ist. Leider kann ich sie hier im Forum nicht schreiben da ich das auf meinem Netbook installiere und nicht alle Zeilen abschreiben kann.

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Oder gibt es einen bestimmten Bereich der wichtig ist?

----------

## pietinger

 *LotosKaiser04 wrote:*   

> [...] dem Punkt Profil auswählen [...]

 

Welches Profil war vorgegeben und welches hast Du ausgewählt ?

(Ich tippe mal auf mix von multilib / no-multilib; das geht nicht so einfach; wenn Du sowas willst empfehle ich Dir vorher Kapitel A.3.6 durchzulesen in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1112802-highlight-.html)

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich habe default/linux/amd/17.1 (Stable) ausgewählt!

----------

## mike155

Okay, das heißt, Du bist hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/de#Auswahl_des_richtigen_Profils, bzw. beim nächsten Schritt: "@world set updaten". Richtig?

Welches Profil hast Du gewählt?

Hast Du den Schritt "Optional: Gentoo ebuild Repository aktualisieren" durchgeführt? Hat das funktioniert?

Ohne die Ausgabe von "emerge --info" ist es schwierig zu helfen, weil wir nicht wissen, in welchem Zustand Dein System ist. Wir wissen noch nicht einmal, welche Architektur Du verwendest. Vielleicht kannst Du Die Ausgabe am Laptop auf einen USB-Stick kopieren und dann von Deinem PC aus senden?

----------

## pietinger

 *LotosKaiser04 wrote:*   

> Ich habe default/linux/amd/17.1 (Stable) ausgewählt!

 

Mit welcher CD hast Du gebootet ?

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Ich habe wie schon gesagt das Profil: default/linux/amd64/17.1 (stable) ausgewählt weil es auch so auf standart  war.

Als ich websync und sync ausgeführt habe funktonbierte es trotdem nicht.

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Ich habe mit der Minimal Installation CD Gebootet.

----------

## pietinger

Verzeihung. Tipfehler. Ich wollte fragen, welchen Tarball hast Du heruntergeladen ?

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Wen du die Stage meinst die normale curent stage

----------

## pietinger

 *LotosKaiser04 wrote:*   

> Wen du die Stage meinst die normale curent stage

 

Wie lautet der Name der Datei, die Du mit tar ausgepackt hast ?

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Sieh heißt stage3-amd64-20200516T183750T.tar.xz

----------

## pietinger

Ok. Von gestern schon. Aber die richtige. Sorry - aber jetzt brauchen wir leider wirklich "emerge --info".

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Gibt es nicht ein  Befehl der alles was ausgegebn wird in eine TXT Datei schreibt?

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Portage 2.3.99 (python 3.7.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-AMD_C-50_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3764700 total,    729456 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 17 May 2020 16:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 12b6184ba9075cb777ec8329a7541f4682509074

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.2-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nativ -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nativ -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=nativ -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=nativ -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 libtirpc multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp split-usr ssl tcpd unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## Josef.95

Hi, es ist wahrscheinlich ein Typo in der /etc/portage/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=nativ -O2 -pipe"

mach aus dem nativ ein native = CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

das sollte es vermutlich schon gewesen sein :)

----------

## pietinger

Bitte ändere in der make.conf Deine -march=nativ auf

-march=native

mit "e" am Ende

----------

## pietinger

P.S. Du hast nur 4 GB in dieser Kiste, da solltest Du auch nicht MAKEOPTS="-j3", sondern nur "-j1" oder höchstens "-j2" verwenden (kommt auf das jeweilige Paket drauf an), da Du sonst ganz schnell mal in einen Out-of-Memory laufen kannst.

----------

## LotosKaiser04

Oh mein Gott Dankeschön!!!

Jetzt funktoniert es.

----------

## franzf

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> P.S. Du hast nur 4 GB in dieser Kiste, da solltest Du auch nicht MAKEOPTS="-j3", sondern nur "-j1" oder höchstens "-j2" verwenden (kommt auf das jeweilige Paket drauf an), da Du sonst ganz schnell mal in einen Out-of-Memory laufen kannst.

 

Meine Kiste mit 4GB hatte mit den meisten Paketen kein Problem mit -j4, für die paar Ausreißer gabs ne Zeile in package.env.

----------

## pietinger

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Meine Kiste mit 4GB hatte mit den meisten Paketen kein Problem mit -j4, für die paar Ausreißer gabs ne Zeile in package.env.

 

Ja, glaube ich gerne; aber vemutlich hast Du auch einen sparsamen Desktop und kein Gnome oder KDE (oder Du beendest vorher diese ?). (Ich wollte nur, dass LotosKaiser04 nicht gleich ins nächste Problem läuft.)

----------

## franzf

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Meine Kiste mit 4GB hatte mit den meisten Paketen kein Problem mit -j4, für die paar Ausreißer gabs ne Zeile in package.env. 
> 
> Ja, glaube ich gerne; aber vemutlich hast Du auch einen sparsamen Desktop und kein Gnome oder KDE (oder Du beendest vorher diese ?). (Ich wollte nur, dass LotosKaiser04 nicht gleich ins nächste Problem läuft.)

 

Ich war selber immer mit awesomeWM unterwegs, aber seit mein Dad den Laptop manchmal brucht ist kde eh installiert, das verwend ich jetzt auch.

(Korrekterweise muss ich sagen, dass ich aktuell gar kein Gentoo mehr auf der Kiste betreibe, aber bis vor ein paar Wochen war das noch der Fall).

Bei manchen Paketen kann es zugegebenermaßen eng werden wenn fette Programme wie Firefox (mit einigen offenen Tabs) laufen. Aber die pupsigen 200-irgendwas MB, die KDE braucht, haben noch nie ein emerge gestört. Entweder ging es mit kde und -j4 oder nurmehr mit -j1.

(Chromium/WebKit/qtwebengine/... gehen leider gar nimmer, auch auf der 8GB-Kiste ist das nur möglich wenn gar nichts sonst läuft und daher kann niemand den Rechner benutzen... für zig Stunden...)

----------

## pietinger

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [...]kann niemand den Rechner benutzen... für zig Stunden...)

 

Ja. Ich habe zwar 16 GB, aber wenn ich beim emerge -p world sehe, dass qtwebengine dabei ist, starte ich das erst für die Nacht an.

Viele Grüsse aus Bayern,

Peter

----------

